# Real-time snapshot of Australian stock quotes



## helpme (17 July 2017)

Is there a website that offers a real-time snapshot of bid-ask price/volume of Australian stock quotes? It does not need to be streaming real-time. Just a snapshot will do. I am ok with paying but the price should not be >AUD7.5 per month. Free will be best, of course.


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 July 2017)

Commsec is free to join and you get market depth, time and sales, anns. etc..


----------



## skc (17 July 2017)

May be something like this. 

https://www.boursedata.com.au/products/bourse-online/

I have never used it. I make no comment other than that it may suit your need.


----------



## helpme (17 July 2017)

skc said:


> May be something like this.
> 
> https://www.boursedata.com.au/products/bourse-online/
> 
> I have never used it. I make no comment other than that it may suit your need.




hi sck,

It looks useful but the price is too much for basic Aussie real-time data.
https://www.boursedata.com.au/products/bourse-analyser/


----------



## skc (17 July 2017)

helpme said:


> hi sck,
> 
> It looks useful but the price is too much for basic Aussie real-time data.
> https://www.boursedata.com.au/products/bourse-analyser/




That's not where I was directing you...



To get this for free you need to join Sequoia Trader. I don't know what are the requirements to join Sequoia Trader... but it could be free, or some notional minimum account balance. Then you can get your live market data snapshot.


----------

